# Free knitting patterns by Leisure Arts



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

There are 60+ patterns here. I love the baby suits...
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/category/free-pattern/free-knit-patterns/page/1/


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I always follow links on this site. It is always taking me to different sites I didn't know about and I find lots of free patterns which I download.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link, but you can only download one free pattern and before you can do that, you have to register and give personal information. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link!
Thanks!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Thanks for the link, but you can only download one free pattern and before you can do that, you have to register and give personal information. I think I'll pass.


Ne too!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just added to my list and told the Lord I had to stay here until I was at least 120 so I could get all my 'to do's' done - He laughed at me :roll:


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link. I had no problem downloading several baby patterns. Now to find the time to knit them!


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.leisurearts.com/FreePatternFriday/FPF_07-31-2015/800180_WhisperSoftBabyAfghan.pdf

Found this baby blanket, I'm going to test it with some yarn I was just given.

Thanks, lots of nice patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice thank you for the link.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link! :-D


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Thanks for the link, but you can only download one free pattern and before you can do that, you have to register and give personal information. I think I'll pass.


Not true of all the patterns. Many of them take you to the reproduction of the leaflet found in the yarn section at the store and they are printable. If you find a pattern you like, give it a try. BTW we register at Ravelry and other knitting sites. What's the difference?


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the link. Had no trouble downloading several patterns. Here's hoping that I get the time to use them!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, there are some lovely patterns.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, I registered and tried to get a pattern and had no luck at all. I put the pattern in my "cart" and checked out and nothing happened except it emptied the cart and no pattern. Wonder what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, lots of nice patterns there


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Well, I registered and tried to get a pattern and had no luck at all. I put the pattern in my "cart" and checked out and nothing happened except it emptied the cart and no pattern. Wonder what I'm doing wrong?


I didn't register, I scrolled through the patterns and clicked on download to het which ones I wanted, so sorry you had trouble downloading them.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link!- lots of terrific patterns.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link. There are some very sweet patterns.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG the bunting pattern is the one I made for my daughter when she came home from the hospital 35 years ago. I still have the pattern book.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!! No trouble for me.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

I had no problem downloading, thank you very much. Cyberspace is funny sometimes...


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

There's some great patterns thank you for the link.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Downloaded a few... Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you. I was able to download most that I wanted. I'm just not crazy about PDF pronto since they want too much information.

Again, thank you for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for posting this link. I found a pattern I liked and clicked to download. All I got was to put it in my cart. This I did, then I carried on to see more patterns. The other patterns I clicked on went immediately to the pattern, and there was the pattern I had tried to download in the beginning.

Oh, but I do wish that KPers would stop showing us such wonderful sites! I must be a pattern junkie, as I have enough patterns to work on for several lifetimes.

Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## Gls (Jan 16, 2016)

Sherryc said:


> Thanks for the link, but you can only download one free pattern and before you can do that, you have to register and give personal information. I think I'll pass.


I just clicked on my patterns and they downloaded immediately! Weird.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link - some great patterns


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Some greta patterns, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I finally got the downloads to work. I guess it took registering because after I did, I had no problem at all.

Now I have half a dozen things I want to make -- and not enough time to make all of them.

But.... thanks for the link, some beautiful stuff to think about.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Knitnanny. It's so generous of you go give a line to leisurearts.com/blog/category/freepatterns
I have tried twice but just cannot get into it to download the patterns.
All the best. :|


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Thanks for the link, but you can only download one free pattern and before you can do that, you have to register and give personal information. I think I'll pass.


I just downloaded two patterns and did not have to register or do anything at all.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great link! Saved a few baby patterns.


----------

